# Used slr camers in kolkata......



## monsursound (Apr 29, 2012)

Guys help me find some Used slr camera with lens.The models i am looking for are Pentax k1000,Nikon FE,Canon AE-1 program.Pls also quote the prices if you can.I dont want to go for online shopping.I live in Durgapur so it would be helpful if it is in and around kolkata.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 29, 2012)

one of my other forum member is selling Pentax K100D + Pentax 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 + Pentax 50-200mm f/4-5.6 + Pentax A 28-80mm f/3.5-4.5 Macro (MF) + Sony Batteries/Charger at 18k
at kolkatta....if you are interested then tell me I will PM his contact no.


----------



## monsursound (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you...but 18k is too much for me


----------

